# certiorari (o certiorare)



## Calambur

Buen día, foreros:
Por favor, necesito que alguien me diga exactamente cuál es la traducción al español de la palabra *certiorari* (o certiorare).

En mi diccionario de latín no aparece. He buscado en otros diccionarios de latín que aparecen en Google y tampoco está.
Por otras páginas de Google, parecería que corresponde al bajo latín...

Aparentemente y si no entiendo mal, la palabra tiene que ver con _certeza_, o con lograr una _mayor certeza_, o con _cerciorarse_ de algo, pero, para un trabajo que estoy haciendo, necesito saber la traducción. 

Sé cómo se usa el término en ámbitos legales (eso no hace falta que me lo expliquen). 

Desde ya, agradecida a quienes puedan ayudarme.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimada Calambur:
Necesitamos contexto. El verbo (que yo no conozco y que no parece clásico -lo clásico es _certior esse_-) parece un derivado del comparativo _certior_. Puede ser una palabra medieval de la jerga teológico-filosófica de la época. Sin contexto difícil decir más.


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias por tu veloz respuesta, *XiaoRoel.*
Trataré de explicar... Contexto propiamente dicho, no tengo. 
*Certiorari* es el nombre de un procedimiento legal que, hasta donde sé, en la mayoría de los países que lo utilizan funciona así: un alto tribunal entiende que debe decidir en una causa que tiene un tribunal de rango inferior, y avoca esa causa (pide que se la entreguen, digamos). Ese procedimiento, en el Derecho argentino, se conoce como avocación. (Y hasta aquí no tengo problema).

Pero en el Derecho argentino existe un procedimiento conocido en la _jerga_ _tribunalicia_ como certiorari, que no tiene nada que ver con avocar una causa. 
Lo que hacen por aquí es casi lo contrario: cuando la Corte Suprema considera que no tiene que intervenir en una causa que le ha llegado, puede rechazarla sin dar razones, basándose en el artículo 280 del Código Procesal Civil y Comercial de la Nación; en esos casos, "manda de vuelta" la causa al tribunal de origen para que notifique a las partes y archive el expediente (o sea, la da por terminada).
Cuando la Corte se expide así, dicen los hombres de Derecho que aplicó el certiorari.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí. _Certiorare_ aparece en Ulpiano ('informarse más completamente, asegurarse de algo', o en pasiva -_certiorari_- 'ser informado más completamente de algo, estar seguro de algo').


----------



## Calambur

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo, *Xiao*.
Ahora me queda clarísimo que en otros países usan bien el término (en la Argentina, no sé... parecería que lo entienden al revés).
¡Que tengas un buen día!


----------



## Fred_C

Hola.
"certiorare" es un verbo que corresponde a la forma clásica "certiorem facere" : "informar".


----------



## ampurdan

Estoy de acuerdo, aunque lo más oportuno puede ser traducirlo simplemente por "cerciorar" en pasiva refleja:

"  Eum qui certus est certiorari ulterius non oportet".

Traducido aquí como "quien tiene certeza no necesita cerciorarse más".


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias a ustedes también, *Fred* y *ampurdan*, por su tiempo y por sus comentarios.


----------

